# How to Solve the Middle Layer - Beginners



## joeydunn22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello and welcome to my middle layer tutorial for the 3x3 Rubik's Cube.

NOTE: This tutorial is for beginners only. If you know F2L, don't bother reading this! 

In this mini tutorial, we will learn 2 different algorithms. We will solve the 4 edges of the middle layer of the Rubik's Cube.

So, to begin, hold the cube with the yellow (or opposite of solved side) up. The algorithms used here are 8 moves long and mirrors of each other.

When looking at the yellow side, you must look around for an edge that does NOT have yellow as a color. 

For example, you may find the Blue-Red edge piece. Let's say that the blue part of the edge is on the yellow side. If so, align the red part of the edge piece with its red center piece by turning the yellow, or U side. You then look and see if blue (the other side of the edge that is on the yellow face) is to the left or right of the red center piece. 

If the blue center piece is to the right, do the algorithm: U R U' R' U' F' U F
If the blue center piece is to the left, do the algorithm: U' L' U L U F U' F'

If all the edges on the yellow face contain yellow, simply insert a yellow edge into a slot where there is no yellow and then use that new edge that you "popped out".

I hope this tutorial helped! If you have any questions, post them down below or personal message me! Thanks.

Joey


----------



## DoctorKilgrave (Apr 12, 2016)

Beginner's will still need to know these algorithms for LBL beginner's. I also learned a shortcut, called the keyhole method, to speed this step up. 

Start by solving the bottom cross as usual, and filling in the corners, but leave one of those corners unsolved. With the cross on the bottom, move the unsolved corner under the edge you want to replace. To use the same example, we'll say thaat you need to insert the blue-red edge, just like in joey's post.

With the U R U' R' U' F' U F and it's inverse algorithm above, you'd need to align the red or blue piece above it's corresponding color. In this shortcut, you want to do the opposite. Match it up so that blue and red touch. Now, you're going to move that edge into the correct slot. 

If you're moving it to the left, position the cube so that the edge is on the right side of the cube. Do the following algorithm: F' U F.

If you're moving it to the right, hold the cube so that the edge is on the front side of the cube. Do the following algorithm: R, U', R'. (You could alternatively put the edge on the right side, and F, U, F'. This might be easier to remember, since it's the inverse of the first scenario.)

Do this for all but the last edge piece. The reason you leave the last corner unsolved, is this will mess up the corner when performing this step. Solve the last corner, and then do U R U' R' U' F' U F or U' L' U L U F U' F' for the last edge.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

